# UW88 one of the best online casino in India



## adsleian (Jul 15, 2020)

Uw88india give you the best chance of winnig, dont wait, come and play now!!


----------



## Osesellowe (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok, I'm about to try this one, with me good luck, LOL.


----------



## TomasRowley98 (Jan 28, 2021)

This is a good casino, I won $50 there


----------



## chadsmith114 (Feb 2, 2021)

Can I trust a casino from India?


----------



## Hadden Carpenter (Feb 5, 2021)

chadsmith114 said:


> Can I trust a casino from India?


More like can you trust a casino with a badly-photoshopped, smoke-effect, European-model poster and fonts like the dance crew Kinjaz. Great choreographers, btw.


----------

